# Toro timemaster



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Im interested in purchasing a new mower and I would to hear y'all experiences with the Toro timemaster. I'm cutting about 20,000 sqft of lawn. Grass type is St Augustine.

Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## DetroitRockCity (May 29, 2018)

I think that a Timemaster would be great for that size of yard. I dont have familiarity with St A grass but I have used that mower on large lawns and it does an amazing job. Also negates the need for extra storage space and a trailer in order to have service done if you dont do it yourself. Which you can do your own service too if you like.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

At 20K, I'd go for something a little bigger. A timemaster is only 30". I have about 22,000K SF of turf, and I went with a 36" commercial walk behind, and even with that it still takes me a solid hour to hour and a half to just mow (depending on what speed I set it to). Go bigger if you can, you won't regret it!


----------



## glenmonte (Sep 15, 2017)

I have an Exmark 30 for about 12k, and I'm seriously thinking of going back to a 21. I know that size isn't an option, but there may be others. I found the time taken by double cutting, needing to bag, cleaning up clumps, or scraping the clogged deck is more than if I just used a reliable 21 inch to start. Doesn't work well in thick grass.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

I like mine but if I were mowing 20k I would want a little bigger. I already think about upgrading to bigger often, but have some logistical problems why I can't.

Like the guy said above, I would look at a commercial walk behind or if you have money to spend something like a Toro Platform mower or Gravely Pro Stance.

It takes me quite awhile to mow, especially because I double cut.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

glenmonte said:


> I have an Exmark 30 for about 12k, and I'm seriously thinking of going back to a 21. I know that size isn't an option, but there may be others. I found the time taken by double cutting, needing to bag, cleaning up clumps, or scraping the clogged deck is more than if I just used a reliable 21 inch to start. Doesn't work well in thick grass.


The double blade on the 30 inch mower is going to do better than a 21 inch single blade

The Timemaster unquestionably has a better cut than the Toro Recycler for example


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

chrismar said:


> Go bigger if you can, you won't regret it!


+1.

I have 13k and after a year of using a 22" mower... I decided to purchase a 48" walkbehind. Best decision I ever made.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

CenlaLowell said:


> Im interested in purchasing a new mower and I would to hear y'all experiences with the Toro timemaster. I'm cutting about 20,000 sqft of lawn. Grass type is St Augustine.
> 
> Thanks :thumbup:


You are (considering) switching to the TimeMaster over a riding mower? (JD LA105 in your info) I doubt it would save you time or be more powerful but it may leave a nicer cut.

There are still some 30/33" machines out there that are quasi-commercial quality, cut great, and cost a lot less than a new 36" commercial walk-behind.

Check out the Sutech Stealth 33.

http://www.sutechusa.com/products.php

EDIT: I should add that the Stealth is NOT a good machine for steep slopes, but they are built like a tank and pretty powerful.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

MasterMech said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> > Im interested in purchasing a new mower and I would to hear y'all experiences with the Toro timemaster. I'm cutting about 20,000 sqft of lawn. Grass type is St Augustine.
> ...


No I'm keeping the JD La105, this would be an additional purchase. I really can't get a good cut with my JD even after I tried switching to gator blades, so I use my 21 self propelled for most of my yard.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Check out Allyn Haynes review of the Time Master. He has St. Augustine and I think in the 14,000 sf range. He gives it high marks.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=f60dDi0zAGg&t=422s

Correction. He has 12,000 sf.


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

I bought a TimeMaster about a month ago during the Toro Days sale after being swayed by the opinions of Ryan Knorr and the LCN. I've been doing my ~13k lawn with a Deere tractor with a 36" deck and a 21" mower for 20 years and was looking for a single mower to replace them that could better deal with the obstacles (pool, raised beds, kids playhouse, trees, curved garden beds, etc) that have been added over the years. I've been impressed with it so far, particularly with how well it mulches as compared to my Deere tractor. The major downside is the size of the gas tank. Toro has a chunk of foam in there that is supposed to help prevent vaporlock. I'm dying to rip it out with the hope that I could do my entire lawn on a single tank of gas, but the rational part of me knows it's there for a reason.


----------



## lawndog (May 12, 2018)

I wouldn't rip out that sponge. I have the 2014 version without it and it leaks through the gas cap no matter what I do. Toro replaced the tank back then and still has the same issue with leaky gas.


----------



## alpine0000 (Jul 25, 2017)

I have a Toro Turfmaster (commercial version of the Timemaster), and I love it. However, my lawn is only 7500 sq ft of turf. If I had 20k sq ft of turf, I would probably get something larger, like at least a 36" commercial walk-behind at the minimum, *unless* you are trying to mow low (less than 2.5"), then the larger your wheel base, the easier it is to scalp. But as long as you aren't trying to mow too low, then I'd look into a commercial hydro walk-behind 36-42". Perhaps an Exmark or Scag. Maybe even a Toro or Gravely. All depends on your budget though. The Timemaster will come in at a much lower price than these others. I'd have to really love mowing to use my Turfmaster for 20k sq ft.


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

lawndog said:


> I wouldn't rip out that sponge. I have the 2014 version without it and it leaks through the gas cap no matter what I do. Toro replaced the tank back then and still has the same issue with leaky gas.


Yeah, I know and I have no plans to rip it out. BTW, I grew up in Swansea and now live in Freetown. Now I know who's been buying up all of the local Milorganite supply!


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

For some reason I keep thinking about the Time/turf master and the complaints about low power and not enough fuel capacity. Actual fuel capacity I'm not sure what to do about it without designing another tank. But power is pretty easy. I'd measure some critical dimensions and perhaps just bump the compression up a bit. Not altogether unlike wringing a little more power from a chainsaw. It might help boost overall efficiency as well, slightly extending the run time per liter of fuel.

Of course I have no real reason to own one as I'm cutting reel low Bermuda. But I don't know if I could stop myself should I ever get my hands on one.


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

I've had mine for going on 5 years - I use it for my St Aug in the backyard, and I cut my Neighbor's Centipede with it. I keep my St Aug between 3 - 4", and my neighbor's centipede at about 1 - 2"... I mulch most of the time and have not seen the issues that some mention in regards to low power, or poor mulching capability. I keep an extra set sharpened blades that I rotate out about once a month. The cut is pretty good with the mower.

Reliability wise, I've had no issues with mine until today. After cutting the neighbor's yard, the blade brake cable broke. I ordered a replacement on Amazon and will be back in business by Wednesday.


----------



## glenmonte (Sep 15, 2017)

Ecks from Tex said:


> The double blade on the 30 inch mower is going to do better than a 21 inch single blade
> 
> The Timemaster unquestionably has a better cut than the Toro Recycler for example


I have to disagree. The double blades side by side are just two mowers in a deck smaller than two mowers. They're powered from the belt, the spindles do not take off the engine directly like a 21. Another issue are the blades. I have yet to find any without notches and a high angle sail that will send the high volume growth flying without making it mush.


----------



## roundrockag (May 17, 2018)

Maybe a decent in between is the 25" Ybravo Commercial mower. Seems to be really well made:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgJ3xOWbh2Q


----------



## Tsmith (Aug 11, 2017)

I am on my second Timeaster after purchasing the original year but selling it two years later to upgrade to a 36" Bobcat which I then sold after fencing in my yard eliminating some lawn and purchased another Timemaster. I also have a Honda HRX and both handle my 8k just fine.

I would also recommend something bigger for 20k though. The Timemaster would handle it but it works best on a well maintained lawn which means cutting every 2-3 days and I couldn't imagine cutting 20k with it every 2-3 days and I enjoy cutting my lawn.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

It is interesting to hear all the complaints about the clumping and power issues only to hear the other side that has no issues.

To me, I have been thinking about this very purchase for a year. The gas issue is a small issue, but one you can get over, I think.

To me, it is the clumping that scares me, although I know it is probably not as bad as some say. As for scraping, I know @ryanknorr posted footage of the underside of his mower and it has clumps. but if you get to them when it is wet, I am sure it is not awful.

I have a 21" JD and do 13K. I also have a 42" craftsman rider that I am yet to pull out of the shed this year. For me, I think the 30" would shave just enough time that I replace both, although a commercial 48" is in a whole other league.

I cannot imagine Toro with the name selling a mower that cannot cut grass. Like anything on the internet, it is the people with issues that are the loudest and those that love their mower are too busy enjoying what they have to run out and tell us how amazing it is.

If your budget is 1k, then the 30" might be the purchase for you, but at 20K, a 36" commercial might be worth the extra savings too, they are not that much more.


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

It's only been a few weeks, but I have been scraping under the deck of my TimeMaster after every mow. It has gotten much better after the unusually heavy rain and crazy May growth we had, so hopefully that is behind me now. I do know that the hose washout fitting that comes with it is useless. It just made a big mess and I had to scrape under the deck anyway.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Question for everyone who owns a timemaster. Does it clog when the grass is dry? Because I NEVER. Cut my grass when wet.


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

Even with the fast-growing damp turf over the past month, I've yet to have it clog while configured for mulching.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

I wonder too the difference of mulch to side discharge. I have been side discharging and enjoying it lately, so as long as you are not over grown, it is an option


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

ericgautier said:


> chrismar said:
> 
> 
> > Go bigger if you can, you won't regret it!
> ...


+2

I used a Timemaster on 7K and it was a great fit for that yard, but not on half an acre.


----------

